# Wasserkühlung CPU Fan error



## wissper (18. Februar 2016)

*Wasserkühlung CPU Fan error*

Hallo,da es so viele Probleme gab, habe ich jetzt ein i7 6700K mit einem Asus Rog ranger Board. Zur Kühlung nutze ich das Corsair 110i GTX System.  An der Kühlung sind 2 Stecker an die ich die Fans anschließen soll. Wenn ich das mache sagt mir jedoch das Bios , dass keine CPU Fans angeschlossen sind. Da die beiden Fans ja nicht direkt am Board angeschlossen sind sondern an der Kühlung. Was mache ich da ? Kann ich das abschalten ? 

Grüße


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung CPU Fan error*

Im UEFI kannt du unter dem Punkt Monitor den CPU-FAN Anschluss auf "ignore" setzen, dann wird keine mindestdrehzahl mehr verlangt.

Die Corsair wird doch an den Lüfteranschluss angeschlossen, übeträgt die keine Drehzahl?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung CPU Fan error*

Hast du die Pumpe auch an den CPU Fan Stecker angeschlossen ?


----------



## wissper (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung CPU Fan error*

Nein an den Water Anschluss .


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung CPU Fan error*

Hä, Water Anschluss ? Also bei meiner H100i GTX wird die Pumpe an den CPU Fan Anschluss gesteckt, an dem gleichen Kabel ist eine Y-Verbindung für die beiden Lüfter.


----------



## the.hai (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung CPU Fan error*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Hä, Water Anschluss ? Also bei meiner H100i GTX wird die Pumpe an den CPU Fan Anschluss gesteckt, an dem gleichen Kabel ist eine Y-Verbindung für die beiden Lüfter.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung CPU Fan error*

Das war mir neu, nicht schlecht  Ich denke aber mal das der Water Anschluss für eine richtige Wasserkühlung gedacht ist, nicht der Kompakt Kram.


----------



## the.hai (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung CPU Fan error*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Das war mir neu, nicht schlecht  Ich denke aber mal das der Water Anschluss für eine richtige Wasserkühlung gedacht ist, nicht der Kompakt Kram.




Pumpe ist Pumpe^^


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung CPU Fan error*

Stimmt aber einen Versuch ist es trotzdem wert


----------



## frankyfife (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung CPU Fan error*

Du kannst über den Anschluss eine AIO Kühlung in Betrieb nehmen, musst dann aber den CPU Kühler in den Firmware Einstellungen ausklammern. Sinn macht das jedoch keinen, es sei denn, du willst den Lüfter der AIO separat ansteuern. 
Ich habe z.B. den Standardlüfter meiner Kühlung ersetzt und hole mir vom CPU Kühler Anschluss den Strom für die Pumpe (Stromfluss auf dem Anschluss sollte immer 100% betragen, zumindest bei meinem Modell) und vom Anschluss des Gehäuselüfters No. 1 hole ich mir den Strom für den Lüfter der vor dem Radiator sitzt (weil ich ihn so drehen lassen will, wie ich das möchte, nicht wie die AIO Kühllösung das möchte).


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung CPU Fan error*

steck an cpu anschluss, ist vermutlich leichter 

Wateranschluss...die Hersteller kommen auf Ideen...


----------



## the.hai (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung CPU Fan error*



frankyfife schrieb:


> Du kannst über den Anschluss eine AIO Kühlung in Betrieb nehmen, musst dann aber den CPU Kühler in den Firmware Einstellungen ausklammern. Sinn macht das jedoch keinen, es sei denn, du willst den Lüfter der AIO separat ansteuern.
> Ich habe z.B. den Standardlüfter meiner Kühlung ersetzt und hole mir vom CPU Kühler Anschluss den Strom für die Pumpe (Stromfluss auf dem Anschluss sollte immer 100% betragen, zumindest bei meinem Modell) und vom Anschluss des Gehäuselüfters No. 1 hole ich mir den Strom für den Lüfter der vor dem Radiator sitzt (weil ich ihn so drehen lassen will, wie ich das möchte, nicht wie die AIO Kühllösung das möchte).



je nach auslastung macht es aber schon sinn auch die pumpe zu regeln, sofern sie auf 100% wahrnehmbar ist.


----------



## wissper (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung CPU Fan error*

Hallo, ich habe die Pumpe an den CPU Anschluss angesteckt und nun läuft es  Vielen Dank nochmal


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung CPU Fan error*

Sag ich doch


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. März 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung CPU Fan error*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> steck an cpu anschluss, ist vermutlich leichter
> 
> Wateranschluss...die Hersteller kommen auf Ideen...



Der Pumpenanschluss ist eine Reaktion Asus' auf die zunehmende Verbreitung von Kompaktwasserkühlungen. Offensichtlich haben viele Anwender den Support gefragt, wo sie denn die Pumpe anschließen sollen 
Technisch unterscheidet sich der Anschluss nicht von den anderen Lüfteranschlüssen, aber in den UEFI-Default-Settings ist er ungeregelt, wie es für eine Wasserkühlungspumpe empfehlenswert ist.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (3. März 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung CPU Fan error*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Der Pumpenanschluss ist eine Reaktion Asus' auf die zunehmende Verbreitung von Kompaktwasserkühlungen. Offensichtlich haben viele Anwender den Support gefragt, wo sie denn die Pumpe anschließen sollen
> Technisch unterscheidet sich der Anschluss nicht von den anderen Lüfteranschlüssen, aber in den UEFI-Default-Settings ist er ungeregelt, wie es für eine Wasserkühlungspumpe empfehlenswert ist.



Wenn man keinen extra Water Anschluss hat so wie ich, dann reicht es auch den CPU-Fan auf 100% zu machen. So bekommt die Kompaktwasserkühlung immer den vollen Saft und lässt sich trotzdem via Software hoch und runter regeln (wie z.B. Corsair Link).


----------



## Narbennarr (4. März 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung CPU Fan error*



the.hai schrieb:


> je nach auslastung macht es aber schon sinn auch die pumpe zu regeln, sofern sie auf 100% wahrnehmbar ist.



warum das?



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Der Pumpenanschluss ist eine Reaktion Asus' auf die zunehmende Verbreitung von Kompaktwasserkühlungen. Offensichtlich haben viele Anwender den Support gefragt, wo sie denn die Pumpe anschließen sollen
> Technisch unterscheidet sich der Anschluss nicht von den anderen Lüfteranschlüssen, aber in den UEFI-Default-Settings ist er ungeregelt, wie es für eine Wasserkühlungspumpe empfehlenswert ist.



so gesehen macht das Sinn, aber wirklich nur für die absolute Laien.


----------



## the.hai (4. März 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung CPU Fan error*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> warum das?



Das kommt ganz auf den Verlauf der Lautstärke zur Leistungskurve an. Wenn die Förderleistung auf niedrig nur für IDLE ausreicht, dann muss sie unter Last vlt hörbar erhöht werden. Das sollte aber nur qualitativ schlechte Pumpen betreffen, bzw. KoWaKüs.


----------



## Narbennarr (4. März 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung CPU Fan error*

Aber die Pumpe bzw der Durchfluss hat nix mit der Temperatur zu tun, solange der nicht total niedrig ausfällt. Und sogar die kleinen Pumpen in den AiOs (die meisten liegen auf der Leistung einer AC DC-LT, welcghe teilweise auch verbaut wird) sollte immer genug Durchfluss bieten bei den kleinen kreisläufen 

Man regelt seine Pumpe niemals nach der Temperatur/Auslastung


----------



## the.hai (4. März 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung CPU Fan error*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Aber die Pumpe bzw der Durchfluss hat nix mit der Temperatur zu tun, *solange der nicht total niedrig ausfällt*.




wiegesagt, man kann es mal machen^^


----------

